
What if the TSA were held to the same standards as doctors? - theoneill
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/12/airport_securit_11.html
======
jimbokun
Are there enough attempted terrorist attacks to demonstrate which techniques
are and are not effective in stopping them? There are a lot of cancer patients
to test potential remedies on, and for control groups, etc. What is the
corresponding methodology for terrorist attacks?

